# Trap out or cut out?



## Richter1978 (Oct 3, 2013)

If you are comfortable using a chainsaw, my vote is for the cut-out. Log cut outs are usually difficult because you can't see where the colony is exactly, but on this one you can already see the bees and where to cut. The trap out will take a while if it works, it looks to me like the TB hive is a little far from the brood.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cut out for sure. Quicker and more of a sure bet.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I too would go with a cut out in this case. Should be fairly easy. 

If you would like info on doing a trap out, send me an e-mail. [email protected] and i will send you my 12 page document about trapping. It has photos of traps in progress.

cchoganjr


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

So I'm going with a cutout. Gonna try and cut out the section of log, and move it intact to my bee yard after dark with the open end sealed with screen wire. Will then carefully cut the top off to remove the combs. 

I then plan to try to turn the log into a TBH with board ends for a future colony.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The only reason to do a trap out is when a cut out is not viable for one reason or another...


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

The cutout or in this case cutoff was a huge success. Got the log loaded in the truck and then backed up to old entrance. Waited till dark and got most of the foragers. Will hive them tomorrow, then turn the log into a TBH


















I'm giving the hive to a new TBH been who helped. This will be her first hive and she is already very protective of "her girls", delaying wiring the end closed till all the late arrivals were inside.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice job. Now... the work begins.
Take pics.


----------



## Richter1978 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

It kept threatening to rain all day, so decided to just give the girls a wind/rain brake with an old campaign sign. 

















I set about 3 feet from the open end and just watched them for a while - no suit / no veil. They ignored me and did house cleaning and carried in water and pollen. I really, really like these bees!i

Given the setup, I'm in no hurry to transfer them. 

The log was alive around the outside. Only the middle is rotten. It will make a really cool TBH. I may try to make it all natural - split sticks or bamboo for top bars, and a disk from a big oak or mesquite log for the ends.


----------

